# Kubota M95S



## Bobcat185 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a Kubota M95S 4x4 with cab 32 speed transmission. The steering is not working, there is no power going to the wheels, and PTO is not working. When I pull gear shift to the left to change range an alarm goes off then when I do it again the alarm stop going off. The 3 point hitch and remote hydraulic work fine. I changed the hydraulic fluid and 2 filters and there is no change. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hydraulic shuttle or dry clutch??? I bet it's a dry clutch, correct? if it is, time for a new clutch. I will not have a M without the hydraulic shuttle option. I have 2 and one has 6000 meter hours and is as good as the day it was new.

The steering is hydrostat and has nothing to do with the travelling gears. The steering pump piggy backs on the back of the hydraulic pump.


----------



## Bobcat185 (Oct 27, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Hydraulic shuttle or dry clutch??? I bet it's a dry clutch, correct? if it is, time for a new clutch. I will not have a M without the hydraulic shuttle option. I have 2 and one has 6000 meter hours and is as good as the day it was new.
> 
> The steering is hydrostat and has nothing to do with the travelling gears. The steering pump piggy backs on the back of the hydraulic pump.


It has hydraulic shuttle.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Had to sleep on it (and look at the WSM too). Exactly what were you doing with it just prior to the failure, I don't mean parked, I mean what action were you doing, like loader work, or pulling something, or what exactly? How many hours on the machine and it's primary use and finally, have you ever removed the large hex head bolt, just forward of the transmission at the bottom side of the bellhousing and if you have, when and what came out when you removed it? Need some prior to failure events to actually make a judgement call. Finally, is it a cab model or an open station?

Please elaborate on the events leading up to the failure. Also, have you maintained it according to the Kubota maintenance schedur and what brand and type of gear oil did you use in the gearbox as well as brand of filters and finally, was this tractor bought new by you or did you just buy it as a used unit from someone else?

I know, lots pf questions but they all bear on what I believe failed.


----------



## Bobcat185 (Oct 27, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Had to sleep on it (and look at the WSM too). Exactly what were you doing with it just prior to the failure, I don't mean parked, I mean what action were you doing, like loader work, or pulling something, or what exactly? How many hours on the machine and it's primary use and finally, have you ever removed the large hex head bolt, just forward of the transmission at the bottom side of the bellhousing and if you have, when and what came out when you removed it? Need some prior to failure events to actually make a judgement call. Finally, is it a cab model or an open station?
> 
> Please elaborate on the events leading up to the failure. Also, have you maintained it according to the Kubota maintenance schedur and what brand and type of gear oil did you use in the gearbox as well as brand of filters and finally, was this tractor bought new by you or did you just buy it as a used unit from someone else?
> 
> I know, lots pf questions but they all bear on what I believe failed.


Last use was pulling a batwing cutter and parked and next try it would not move then tried it a couple of days later and it worked. Then all times after that it has not. Tractor only has around 675 hours and I bought new. I used Kubota utd2 fluid and kubota filters. It is a cab model. I have never taken out the hex head bolt you are talking about, should I do that now? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to remove it at least every service. That bolt drains the bellhousing of any tramp oil or water trapped inside.

Here is what I believe is the issue and unless you are very mechanically inclined, I'd be having an authorized Kubota dealer diagnose and repair it..

On a Hydraulic shuttle tractor there is NO CLUTCH in the bellhousing. Power transmission from the crankshaft is via a 'Damper Plate' which is similar to a dry clutch plate but instead of spring fingers, it uses springs arranged in a circle around the diameter of it. One side of the damper plate is attached to the crankshaft end via bolts. The other side is attached to the power transmission shaft (which drives the transmission) and provides travelling speeds through the gearbox via a splined coupler. The purpose of the damper plate is to mitigate shock loads on the crankshaft as well as allow smooth forward and reverse motions when using the shuttle lever to change direction. The springs provide the shock dampening.

You either have a failure of the springs or you've stripped the spline coupling between the damper plate and the power transmission shaft. Far is your hydrostat steering not working, your unit might be different than my M's and the power steering pump is driven via the input shaft to the gearbox. Mine is external and is on the back side of the hydraulic pump that is driven off the front gear train on the engine proper. Not sure as my WSM don't cover your model entirely.

Why I want you to pull the hex plug. I want to see what comes out and you can put your finger in and fish around as well. If the spline coupler has failed or the springs, you will have metal in there. I'm leaning toward the spline coupler myself but whatever it is, it entails splitting the tractor and splitting one with a cab is extremely complex. If I were you, I'd be taking it to an authorized Kubota dealer and have them perform the repair and not some local generic tractor shop as it requires specialized tools to do it properly.

Pull the hex plug and see what is inside and let me know, but, it's a major repair.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If the flywheel drive plate was the problem, there would be a total loss of hydraulics. That's not what was presented earlier. Guess that sort of negates your theory doesn't it? 

On the M95s the hydraulic pumps aren't mounted on the engine, they are under the cab. I believe the problem is related to one of those pumps or it's related circuits.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I should add that pulling the hex shaped bolt will allow you to see what is collecting in the bellhousing (besides water if you leave the tractor outside (I don't). If the fluid coming out is a wee bit, no issue. If it's more than a wee bit and it's clear, you have a transmission front seal leaking and if it's colored, a rear main seal on the engine is leaking. Of course bith require a split so sometimes it's better not knowing...lol

My open station tends to weep a bit of transmission fluid, it's nit bad and if it gets bad, I'll have my dealer split it and replace it. I figure at 6000 hours a little leak is acceptable. Besides, I check my fluid levels (engine and transmission every time I use the tractors before I start them up.


Fedup said:


> If the flywheel drive plate was the problem, there would be a total loss of hydraulics. That's not what was presented earlier. Guess that sort of negates your theory doesn't it?
> 
> On the M95s the hydraulic pumps aren't mounted on the engine, they are under the cab. I believe the problem is related to one of those pumps or it's related circuits.


Depends entirely on the year where the pump is driven at and the valving is...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Let him pull the hex bolt and then we will see. No model year is stated. At any rate, your theory is a lot better than mine. Doing a split on a Cab Kubota is very involved, but I assume you know that.

The other thing we don't know is frequency of maintenance. No one like to drain and replace almost 15 gallons of fluid, I know I don't. Glad I took a big truck fuel tank and plasma cut it for a drain pan...lol

On both of mine under the cab and seat pan (OS), the only valving is the proportioning valve for the hydraulic shuttle and the valve that controls the lock up pressure for the PTO wet clutch.


----------

